# Little Giant Hay Elevator?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone familiar with this small of a Little Giant Hay Elevator? I attached a link to the picture of it. I had no luck searching online for them. Is it supposed to be angled the way that it is or is it bent? Any info on this would be great help, going to a auction tomorrow to check a few pieces of old equipment out. Also what would it be worth? I don't have have any high areas to store just would help to get it back into the barn or tight spaces where i store rather then have to carry/throw off the wagons. Thanks all

http://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/1589580/fp50.cgi


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Anyone familiar with this small of a Little Giant Hay Elevator? I attached a link to the picture of it. I had no luck searching online for them. Is it supposed to be angled the way that it is or is it bent? Any info on this would be great help, going to a auction tomorrow to check a few pieces of old equipment out. Also what would it be worth? I don't have have any high areas to store just would help to get it back into the barn or tight spaces where i store rather then have to carry/throw off the wagons. Thanks all
> 
> http://www.auctionzi...589580/fp50.cgi


Around here they were used in a ear corn crib and ran out to a grinder.Incline was so it could dump into a grinder hopper,or corn sheller hopper.Little giant also had some larger ones to fill corn cribs or were also used to elevate sm sq bales up to hay mount or mow.They were usualy 40-50 long with a flip up hopper,pto driven.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

That ones meant for grain. the angle cannot be changed. you would be happier with a "skeleton" elevator.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The dairy has a Little Giant similar to that for the purpose of unloading cotton seed from hopper bottom semi trailers. I can't see any usefullness for it with hay bales.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't know anything about Little Giant but I just bought a 16 foot skeleton hay conveyor from TSC. Have a New Holland Stackliner but I want to be able to get hay up higher than the seven layers of my stacker. I'm planning on adding another 4-8 feet if the incline angle is too steep. Will also use it to load hay on customer trailers and trucks. Takes a 1.5 to 1.75 hp enclosed electric motor to power it or you can use a gasoline motor if used outside.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a 16 foot skeleton elevator that I bought at an auction with no motor. I put a hydraulic motor on it inside the frame so the only thing on the side of it is the chain and two sprockets. I could put 3 bales at a time on it at a fairly steep angle but I rarely did because it turned a little to fast for the guy on the receiving end.

I had an old truck that I used to deliver hay to customers that had a 20ft bed and the elevator would slide under the bed and sit on the truck frame like it was made for it. When I got to a customers place I could slide it out and power it off the trucks hydraulics. It worked really well for me and customers appreciated it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Blue Duck said:


> I have a 16 foot skeleton elevator that I bought at an auction with no motor. I put a hydraulic motor on it inside the frame so the only thing on the side of it is the chain and two sprockets. I could put 3 bales at a time on it at a fairly steep angle but I rarely did because it turned a little to fast for the guy on the receiving end.
> 
> I had an old truck that I used to deliver hay to customers that had a 20ft bed and the elevator would slide under the bed and sit on the truck frame like it was made for it. When I got to a customers place I could slide it out and power it off the trucks hydraulics. It worked really well for me and customers appreciated it.


I've seen a few guys at the hay auctions over the last twenty years that had something similar for delivering to the Amish.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

jturbo10 said:


> Don't know anything about Little Giant but I just bought a 16 foot skeleton hay conveyor from TSC. Have a New Holland Stackliner but I want to be able to get hay up higher than the seven layers of my stacker. I'm planning on adding another 4-8 feet if the incline angle is too steep. Will also use it to load hay on customer trailers and trucks. Takes a 1.5 to 1.75 hp enclosed electric motor to power it or you can use a gasoline motor if used outside.


1/2 hp would be plenty for a 16 ft bale elevator.Maybe take 3/4 hp for 24' on a incline with bale behind bale.Why in the heck carry around a big motor on it they are haevy enough anyway to lug around!!

Gasoline motor around dry hay bales.No way!!


----------



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

We use an old New Idea elevator to put our small squares up in the barn. It is advised to put the bales on edge because the paddles can and do cut the twine on bales once in a while. As soon as we figured that out it works great.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

They were good elevators and were used around here for shelled and ear corn mostly. They also made a hay elevator. Skeleton is the only way for small squares. They are still made by Nh and Stolzfus in Pa. Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

jturbo10 said:


> Don't know anything about Little Giant but I just bought a 16 foot skeleton hay conveyor from TSC. Have a New Holland Stackliner but I want to be able to get hay up higher than the seven layers of my stacker. I'm planning on adding another 4-8 feet if the incline angle is too steep. Will also use it to load hay on customer trailers and trucks. Takes a 1.5 to 1.75 hp enclosed electric motor to power it or you can use a gasoline motor if used outside.


If you can't run that conveyor with a 1/2HP electric motor, something's radically wrong somewhere! I have a 1/2Hp on a 22' conveyor & a 3/4HP on a 34' conveyor. They both will run bales up as steep as the bales will stay on.
JMHO, Dave


----------

